# Forum Format Change?



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Is it just me or has the format of this site changed? All I see is a lot of links to the forums. It works, but is very hard to navigate. You can't even tell when something was posted without clicking on the post.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is likely that you are in the PDA skin. Look for a selection box at the bottom of the page and change to something other than "DBSTalk Mobile".


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

In case anyone else has this problem, click on the link below to return to the proper format:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74667&styleid=34


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks guys...That was it. Don't ask me how I got to that mode...

Yike, it was horrible to navigate.


----------

